# ABT's for a dinner party - AKA - Those jalopeno thingy's you make



## scarbelly (Jan 23, 2012)

So we got asked to a dinner party and I asked what we could bring. They told me "those jalopeno thingy's that you make" 

20 jalopeno peppers halved boat style  

6oz chorizo cooked and drained

4oz Onion cooked in the chorizo oil 

8oz softened cream cheese

4 oz Monterey Jack and Cheddar Shredded 

2 tbsp green onion tops chopped

Dash of Chipotle powder in the mix and on top of the bacon wrap

20 slices of bacon cut in half and cooked for about 3 minutes to soften 

Here is the mix with the cheese 








Adding in the green onion tops 







Stuffed and wrapped - dusted with Chipotle powder







Some of the finished batch - 







There were 5 couples and they were gone in 15 minutes - all 40 of them 

Thanks for looking


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 23, 2012)

Those look great


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 23, 2012)

Those "jalopeno thingy's" looks GREAT!!!!


----------



## big andy a (Jan 23, 2012)

Sounds like you were the hit of the party.  I've found this smoker thing can make you REAL popular when a party comes around.

Curt.


----------



## bbqdisc (Jan 23, 2012)

they look great your recipe is very close to the one I use


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 23, 2012)

Man Gary those look like some cheesey sausage delites!!!


----------



## venture (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks great, Gary!

I like to par cook my bacon, too.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 23, 2012)

They look awesome Gary! I really like the ingredient list. I'll have to give your recipe a try. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## diesel (Jan 25, 2012)

Ya man.. good looking ABT.  Mouth is watering.


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 25, 2012)

Got to love them ABT's........ Man them look good great job... Have fun and Happy smoking


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 25, 2012)

Damn post office musta lost my invite.

Looks very good.


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 25, 2012)

Those look great, Scar!... and like Al said, thanks for posting the recipe.  I'm definitely going to give that variation a try!

-Salt


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 25, 2012)

Look great and the stuffing in those thingy's is close to what I make!


----------



## sam3 (Jan 30, 2012)

I can't say I've ever made these before, but would sure like to.

Scarbelly, how long did they cook for and at what temp?


----------



## uncle_lar (Jan 30, 2012)

Im going to make a batch of them there pepper thingys for super bowl next sunday!

going to use some italian sausage and about the same other ingredients.

love the ABTs! for sure


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 30, 2012)

sam3 said:


> I can't say I've ever made these before, but would sure like to.
> 
> Scarbelly, how long did they cook for and at what temp?


225 for about 2 hours


----------



## sam3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> 225 for about 2 hours


Simple enough. Thank you!


----------



## shinny (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm trying these tomorrow. They look great


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 19, 2012)

I missed this one Gary. Looks great.


----------



## sprky (Feb 19, 2012)

Dang I missed this as well. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Ya can't go wrong with them pepper thingies. 
 


Big Andy A said:


> Sounds like you were the hit of the party.  I've found this smoker thing can make you REAL popular when a party comes around.
> 
> Curt.


                          Boy isn't that the truth. Everyone want's them pepper thingies


----------



## boykjo (Feb 19, 2012)

I missed it too.......... Just slap me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.............. looks great gary........

Joe


----------



## texas bbq (Feb 19, 2012)

Perfect job. yummy


----------



## shinny (Feb 19, 2012)

Okay, I tried them. I made a lot. I had 6 left after a minute or two.

These are *fantastic*, Thanks for sharing the recipe.

I used Jimmy Dean pork sausage,

8 oz of cream cheese,

6 oz of cheddar & pepper jack

Chipotle seasoning

wrapped them in bacon

2 hours at 230 degrees

Shinny


----------



## bassman (Feb 19, 2012)

Those are some great jalapeno thingys, Gary!  They sure are a big hit at most gatherings.


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 20, 2012)

how did i miss this i don't know. the ABT's looks amazing and yummy .


----------



## sprky (Feb 20, 2012)

africanmeat said:


> how did i miss this i don't know. the ABT's looks amazing and yummy .


Seams there may be a glitch in how the posts show up on the home page. I posted a post a bit back and it didn't show on the home page. But it showed in the forum.


----------



## steelandsmoke (Feb 20, 2012)

First time ever making these.  I followed this recipe very close.  The ABT's came out amazing and my guests loved them.


----------



## capntrip (Feb 26, 2012)

They look great I will have to try these for our Easter appetizer


----------



## stevecylka (Mar 29, 2012)

these look great. I am gonna try my hand at them tonight. Can't wait!!


----------

